# 2 little videos I made earlier.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I feel selfish being privileged to see these wild birds and animals so now you have the chance to see them as well :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With our bird feeders and open garden we attract all sorts of birds and wildlife.
Sadly a Sparrow hawk swoops in now and again to take out a small bird and those bluddy Magpies are always harassing the Blackbirds nest trying to drag out their young.
All too fast for me to get a camera.

Ray


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The best bits I never get Ray because It´s not until we have been watching for a while I suddenly think of the video. I´ll never be a wild life camera woman :laugh:
Its just a little snifter of what we see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which make and model of camera do you use Gerty me luv?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Which make and model of camera do you use Gerty me luv?


Its a Panasonic HDC-TM900 Woddayawonnanothatfor?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ta me deary, I imagine at your great age your not exactly hand shake free, and it seems to do quite well, and I'm possibly in a the market for a new camera.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What's the battery life like etc, do I need a degree to work it, as I know your a bit of a braniac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks a goon bit of kit, can do 3D with a add on, bit dated but not cheap when new.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ta me deary, I imagine at your great age your not exactly hand shake free, and it seems to do quite well, and I'm possibly in a the market for a new camera.


 It´s when you wind in and make the subject bigger it shows up the wobble.
When I filmed the deer and kite I had to guess where they were because the sun was on the camera so didn't wind in much.
Its got an I.O.S. anti shake which is on all the time.

The battery lasts until it runs out, we have 2 a little one and a bigger one, the little one doesn´t last as long as the big one >
It depends how much filming you do and how many times you check what you've just done.
The camera and batteries were bought about 2011. It was around the 1,000€ mark. Also bought a special DVD recording thing for it, that was a waste of money, is easier to load it on to youtube for future viewing and of course sharing with riff-raff friends.
I forget half what it can do and have to keep looking it up.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Gert, there's one on Ebay for £100, jsut have to work out if I want one that much or not.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Far too complicated for the likes of Kev.
Just need big ole in front and small ole in back with big button on top.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, not found one with the big button on top so far.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm, not found one with the big button on top so far.


Mines got a button on top to take still photos.


----------

